#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  Multiphase flow correlations, PLEASE HELP GUYS!!

## Petrolerito

*DEAR FRIENDS,
IM LOOKING FOR MULTIPHASE FLOW IN HORIZONTAL AND VERTICAL WELLS CORRELATIONS, I NEED THE CORRELATION BECAUSE I WANT TO DO AN AUTOMATIZED SPREADSHEET USING VISUAL BASIC FOR APPLICATIONS, I HOPE U CAN HELP ME WITH THE CORRELATIONS AND FORMULAS NEEDED FOR MY TASK.
SO, IF U GUYS HAVE SOM PDF OR LINK, PLEASE SHARE WITH ME.


REGARDS*See More: Multiphase flow correlations, PLEASE HELP GUYS!!

----------


## rodstring

Do you speak spanish???? I have a manual in spanish, let me know.

----------


## Petrolerito

Dear Rod,
ofc i speak spanish  :Big Grin: 

Puedo saber de donde eres? y te agradeceria compartas conmigo el manual, realmente necesito esas correlaciones, para programar la hoja de calculo  :Big Grin: 
tks

----------


## Petrolerito

> Do you speak spanish???? I have a manual in spanish, let me know.



yep hablo espa&#241;ol  :Big Grin:

----------


## rodstring

Soy de Venezuela pero vivo en mxico, aca te anexo el link del manual, espero te sirva de algo y compartas tu programa. Dejame buscar si encuentro otros.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Estamos en contacto.

----------


## Petrolerito

> Petrolerito y rodstring: Petrolerito y rodstring: definitivamente el compendio (subido por Rod) de las correlaciones de flujo multif&#225;sico de LUZ es excelente. Estimo que si se hace un programa/spreadsheet  adicional, que tome en cuenta el impacto de la viscosidad debido a la formaci&#243;n de emulsiones durante el recorrido desde el fondo del pozo hasta la entrada al separador de prueba, ser&#237;a estupendo. Voy a contribuir envi&#225;ndoles a sus respectivos correos algo adicional + lo pertinente a las emulsiones. Muchos de los foristas aqu&#237; saben del Manual de Tecnologia de las Emulsiones de Johan Sjoblom y de Optimizacion de Producci&#243;n usando Analisis Nodal de H.Dale Beggs. Favor enviar correos. Igualmente los re-subir para el que no lo tenga pueda bajarlo y cumplir con  el fin de compartir.
> Saludos cordiales.



THK GUYS, yo soy de Bolivia  :Big Grin:  gracias por el apoyo, se que me tomara un tiempo preparar el programa, se necesita escribir bastante codigo y bueno haber como sale,
Gracias por el apoyo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Petrolerito

> Soy de Venezuela pero vivo en mxico, aca te anexo el link del manual, espero te sirva de algo y compartas tu programa. Dejame buscar si encuentro otros.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



GRACIAS ROD, MIRA QUE YA ESTABA A PUNTO DE HACER REGRESIONES LINEALES O APLICAR MINIMOS CUADRADOS PARA OBTENER LAS CORRELACIONES DE LAS CURVAS :d

----------


## rodstring

Estamos para ayudarnos. Tambien consegu&#237; esto espero te sirva:

Brill, J. P. and Mukherjee, H.- Multiphase Flow in Wells

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

y esta este otro:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Saludos,
Rodstring

----------


## joreli

Saludos rodstring:

El link a caducado para cuenta normal y ha pasado a premium en rapidshare.
Agradeceremos subirlo a 4shared. ifile, megaupload u otro. De ser posible enviar al Email jorelipet@gmail.com
Atte,

joreli

----------


## xav

Muchas gracias por la info bro, cualquier onda o dudas que tenga les estare escribiendo a su correo por que tambien me toca hacer una hoja muchas gracias

----------


## adriansosa

Muchas gracias por los apuntes...

----------


## FabianHernandez

> Saludos rodstring:
> 
> El link a caducado para cuenta normal y ha pasado a premium en rapidshare.
> Agradeceremos subirlo a 4shared. ifile, megaupload u otro. De ser posible enviar al Email jorelipet@gmail.com
> Atte,
> 
> 
> joreli



Podrias compartirme la documentacion ... trabajo en el mismo tema
gracias

----------


## pipeyoga_011

Any  body speaking English ... and having a  copy of the above manual in English !!!

See More: Multiphase flow correlations, PLEASE HELP GUYS!!

----------


## MartinMas

Hola rodstring, ser&iacute;as tan amable de volver a subir este documento, he leido que es muy bueno y justamente necesito alguna fuente que me ayude a decidir correlaciones a utilizar.
Gracias!!

----------


## rodstring

Here is the link for me multiphase flow correlations manual:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Rodstring

----------


## pdas

gracias

----------


## rodstring

Does anyone needs me to repost any of the books? Please advise.

----------


## giorgio.viadana

I will check, I have some book with most common correlations.

Giorgio

----------


## ekorahmatdona

You should to find in Guo Galambor if am not mistake there  is multiphase flow equation

----------


## jackdong

Our company has a lot of specifications can be downloaded online, such as **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links], you can go our website **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lydiaadams

Thank you for sharing informative post. I would like to read more about it.

----------

